# Extreme cleaning of BBA



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

I keep planted African root-wood with planted with Anubis. BBA has seemed to take hold on my wood and partially on my plants. I can separate plants from the wood but what would i need to do to the wood in order to rid it from the algae. It can be completely dried out and not loose its ability to sink. Also i heard that Anubis can handle some forms of chemical baths and still manage to survive. Can someone advise.

thanks 

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Anubias can be dipped in a bleach bath 19/1 (water/bleach) What I do with wood before I start a new aquascape or if it has algae on it is soak it in 5gal bucket with bleach and water. Then I soak in just water. Make sure you rinse off your Anubias and only leave in the bath for about 2 min. What I do to clean up plants after a dip is put them in a tank I use to raise Mollies. Baby Mollies will clean up an Anubias in less then a week after a dip.

Hawk


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have not tried this but have been told that peroxide can be used to get rid of BBA on wood.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Any strong oxidizer will work, permangnate, Bleach, O3, O2, H2O2, etc.
I'd brush on whatever you have handy on the the non living material for a few minutes and carefully dip the Anubias or brush it on.

Add more CO2 if you are using CO2.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

